# Cutting Flock



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

This is the first time Im using it. Its not working!! I dont want to go any further since this stuff is expensive.

Is there a trick to cutting flock? Im using a roland Camm-1 to cut. Pressure was up to 220. (after several test cuts)

The font Im using is Lovelight.

Ive tried the blocky fonts, and the blade is lifting those as well, and not cutting the entire letter out.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Robin said:


> This is the first time Im using it. Its not working!! I dont want to go any further since this stuff is expensive.
> 
> Is there a trick to cutting flock? Im using a roland Camm-1 to cut. Pressure was up to 220. (after several test cuts)
> 
> ...


Try using a 60 degree blade. Change your offset to 0.125 and your down force will be set at around 150 grams this isdepending on who's flock and the sharpness of your blade. You will also want to manually adjust your blade out about 3 quarter turns (not an exact science, but a half of a credits card width is desired).


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

are you using the right blade for flock ? if its cutting ok but only for a part of the font or design, this may sound crazy and the problem may be a lot more simple to fix but when too much static is on the material it will effect the digital components of your cutter and make it go a little off beat. 

Its a good idea to roll out the material and remove the static from it. 

Im sure some one will come along and help you fix the problem.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Josh!
Im going to leave this for a couple hours (my brain hurts) Im going to give your suggestions a try. 
I appreciate the help, thanks


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a 45* blade with 25 grams of force when cutting Flock and Spectra Cut. I found slowing the speed helped loads aswell. I go from 20 inches speed to 15 when cutting heavy weight materials. Not having a 60* holder I cant say about settings for that blade.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wanted to say Thanks to Josh!! That worked perfect, the shirts looked beautiful, and I didnt have a headache at the end of the day!! lol


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

how can i cut flock in my roland stika 12"? i tried but it did not cut thru correctly.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Good to know. I'm about to try cutting some flock.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

thrivers said:


> how can i cut flock in my roland stika 12"? i tried but it did not cut thru correctly.


Did you try any of the suggestions above? If so, which ones?


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

how can i cut it using roland stika 12" ? it's really expensive to waste it.
HELP!


----------



## David Vickers (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello,

Im David. I Just Want To Know If You Are Supposed To Remove Any Of The Backing From The Spectra Cut Super Suede "formally Flock"?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

no dont remove the backing, just weed out the extra flock around the image you want on the tshirt. Leave your image on the backing for pressing.

Make sure you mirror the image before you cut and you should be good to go.


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

I was about to post a new thread looking for this same info, but found this one. Josh, if your still on here a year later, thanks for the advice. It is real hard to find definitive advice for cutting flock. 

ps: the last post was on my 50th b'day 6-20-08


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rickster58 said:


> I was about to post a new thread looking for this same info, but found this one. Josh, if your still on here a year later, thanks for the advice. It is real hard to find definitive advice for cutting flock.
> 
> ps: the last post was on my 50th b'day 6-20-08


No problem - and yes I'm still here

We are seeing flock sales increasing, especially for indoor sports and kids apparel. So you may try those markets to sell more flock.


----------



## ewoud (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi I know this is an old topic but I thought it be better to reply here rather than making a new topic on the same subject.

I have a Roland Camm-1 CX 24 cutter, with a 45degrees blade. 

Is there anyone here who can suggest me settings that will cut Flock.

I've been trying various settings but it can't seem to get it to cut smooth.

I know a 60degrees blade is better, but I don't think I will have money for it.


----------



## ewoud (Nov 11, 2010)

ewoud said:


> Hi I know this is an old topic but I thought it be better to reply here rather than making a new topic on the same subject.
> 
> I have a Roland Camm-1 CX 24 cutter, with a 45degrees blade.
> 
> ...



No one here with a suggestion that might help?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ewoud said:


> Hi I know this is an old topic but I thought it be better to reply here rather than making a new topic on the same subject.
> 
> I have a Roland Camm-1 CX 24 cutter, with a 45degrees blade.
> 
> ...


It's actually best that you start your own new thread for your question and give it a nice descriptive title so the people with the answers can easily find it


----------

